# New Viridian Laser System for XD



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Anybody get one of these for their XD?

Range Report?

http://www.laseraimingsystems.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=41


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

I just bought one which should be here next week for my XD .40.

The website looks great and the fellow I spoke with there was incredibly helpful. If it's 1/2 as good as it looks I'll be impressed!

The only thing I've heard (and not about this unit specifically) that's not so great is that the green lasers eat up batters pretty fast.


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

New site has arrived.

It's better than it looked online.

Clear dot 2 miles away. I haven't had a lot of experience with laser sights but I'd recommend this one any day of the week! Install was insanely easy - went on in 2 seconds and locked in place.

Can't wait to sight it in at the range!


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

too bulky


----------

